# mileage questions



## lildrewmilby (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello. How much is too many miles for years 1990 - 1995 300zx's TT?

what should i be looking at paying for good mileage. Not excellent, but good mileage.

thanks guys.


----------



## lildrewmilby (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone please?


----------

